# Bypassing old reverb tanks?



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

My old amp has a reverb tank that connect to the rest of the amp by RCA type cables. I got ssomething from the dollar store that has three of those on it but both ends are input only so you could either extend two cables or in this case, bypass the reverb tank. I did it at a low volume setting and when I turned up the reverb, it got louder and a kinda muddy distortion sound. Is this safe at all because I really want to mess around with this tomorrow.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Someone please tell me if Im stupid in doing this.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Anyone? Anyone at all?


----------



## radio8myguitar (Mar 3, 2006)

I'd really like to help you out man...but I'm f....scared of anything concerning electricity and I don't know what the hell your talking about so good luck!!!

:2guns: --->electricity bad.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm really not sure what you're asking.
You're trying to hook up the reverb on your amp?


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

There are in and outs on the reverb tank and they go in my RCA cables. I can bypass it and turn up the reverb and it goes really weird. Does this damage?


----------



## Furball (Mar 31, 2006)

*Caution*

Probably a bad idea. Might blow the gain stages that operate the reverb.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

So you are connecting the the reberb in and out jacks together?

If that is the case, you are just adding more gain to the circuit which is controlled by the setting on the reverb knob.

It shouldn't hurt the amp...I've seen this recommended as a mod in various places.

What kind of amp is it BTW?


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

The peavey pacer Im trying to get rid of.


----------

